

Show HN: Pheedr, Minimalist RSS Reader - booruguru
http://pheedr.net

======
booruguru
I started working on Pheedr a couple of months ago. I tried a beta test, but
the typical response I received was, "Why should I try something new when I
have can stick with Google Reader."

Well, now that Google Reader is winding down, my site has been getting
hammered by people looking for an alternative.

The site has also received some shout outs on Quora and other sites.

Pheedr is still in beta, but I hope you'll help me build it into something
really awesome.

